# INFP wondering if I am a 9w1 or 4w5?



## jennadevries (Feb 27, 2011)

I've done a whole lot of reading about this one, and I'm still lost. I was almost sure I was a 9w1 for quite a while, but 4w5 was always in the back of my mind. I've only recently started really researching 4w5's, and now I'm just not sure. 

So, I would greatly appreciate if anyone has some insight that would help me decide between the two. If I need to provide some information about myself so you can try to figure it out yourself, let me know and I guess I can do that  

(PS, I'm new here. And I can see a long future with personalitycafe ahead of me.)


----------



## jennadevries (Feb 27, 2011)

Well I just took the Enneagram test on here, and it told me I was a 9w1. Haha,  but I would still appreciate your insight. Not totally convinced.


----------



## Rafiki (Mar 11, 2012)

The 4 is more certain about or determined to be using his idiosyncrasies in defending his originality. Often the 4's selfish Fi comes out and goes "NO! I don't want to do that" even if contrary logic or arguments are used. 9's can often "chameleon" (not to say they're not authentic!) into the mood situation to more easily extend to do something the group wants. 

Being a 4w5, I think they are less secure about themselves being appreciated so they more violently fight for what they believe to be right, whereas the flexible 9 is like "nah, I feel this way, but this is totally cool too"


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

arsenal92 said:


> The 4 is more certain about or determined to be using his idiosyncrasies in defending his originality. Often the 4's selfish Fi comes out and goes "NO! I don't want to do that" even if contrary logic or arguments are used. 9's can often "chameleon" (not to say they're not authentic!) into the mood situation to more easily extend to do something the group wants.
> 
> Being a 4w5, I think they are less secure about themselves being appreciated so they more violently fight for what they believe to be right, whereas the flexible 9 is like "nah, I feel this way, but this is totally cool too"


I suppose this is largely correct. If the OP can't determine the type, I think 9 is more likely than 4. They are not really that easily confused for each other because 4s have such a strong sense of identity and who they are bu 9s do not.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

jennadevries said:


> I've done a whole lot of reading about this one, and I'm still lost. I was almost sure I was a 9w1 for quite a while, but 4w5 was always in the back of my mind. I've only recently started really researching 4w5's, and now I'm just not sure.


take a look at these discussions
The Enneagram Institute Discussion Board - Types 4 and 9 disambiguation summary
The Enneagram Institute Discussion Board - 9 vs 4 disambiguition


----------

